# Foose or Kindig ?



## Bluffin (Oct 7, 2014)

And go 😎


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Foose.
Others just copy lol thats why him and boyd split cos chip was better


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I am going to say Foose but then I have never heard of the other one.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Goose for definite.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That should obviously be Foose. Autocorrect fail.....


----------



## Bluffin (Oct 7, 2014)

I love Foose's stuff and we know he is a great guy. I have jstarted watching *****in rides recently and although it's a very annoying program, Kindig's cars are very nice and done really well. Definitely worth watching  .

Personally in terms of style and attention to detail it's hard to choose between the two


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

foose ftw


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Chip Foose for me.

Overhaulin' used to annoy me in honesty but I persevered and watched it.

What bout Boyd Coddington, I know he's no longer with us but some of his rides were pretty sweet.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Actually Mark Worman on Graveyard Kars is about the best I have seen. Restores them to factory spec. Outstanding show. 
Cooks


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Actually Mark Worman on Graveyard Kars is about the best I have seen. Restores them to factory spec. Outstanding show.
> Cooks


YES, I ****in' love that show.

When is it coming back Cooks? I liked the car stuff obviously but for once I actually liked all the foolery going on in the show and he is such a character himself it's hilarious!

I loved the pumpkin episode.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Out of them two Foose but Fast n' Loud is best.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Me too chum. I've searched and searched and searched and sadly can't find it on any of the 998 channels in my Sky box. I love the degree of detail he achieves. How does he remember all the serial numbers!!


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

asonda said:


> YES, I ****in' love that show.
> 
> When is it coming back Cooks? I liked the car stuff obviously but for once I actually liked all the foolery going on in the show and he is such a character himself it's hilarious!
> 
> I loved the pumpkin episode.


.......back on now mate. Discovery Turbo. Repeated today at 17:00.:thumb:


----------



## Bluffin (Oct 7, 2014)

Cookies said:


> Actually Mark Worman on Graveyard Kars is about the best I have seen. Restores them to factory spec. Outstanding show.
> Cooks





> YES, I ****in' love that show.
> 
> When is it coming back Cooks? I liked the car stuff obviously but for once I actually liked all the foolery going on in the show and he is such a character himself it's hilarious!
> 
> I loved the pumpkin episode.


Never seen Graveyard Kars, I will have to search on you tube


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

It's great! Mark is absolutely hilarious too. It's not as pretentious as some of the other shows. Have a look and see what you think.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

VW STEVE. said:


> .......back on now mate. Discovery Turbo. Repeated today at 17:00.:thumb:


omg omg omg omg.... Thank You  Have a missed a few episodes then?



Bluffin said:


> Never seen Graveyard Kars, I will have to search on you tube


It's really good.



Cookies said:


> It's great! Mark is absolutely hilarious too. It's not as pretentious as some of the other shows. Have a look and see what you think.


I reckong Bluffin should like it Cooks..it's brill.


----------



## Bluffin (Oct 7, 2014)

asonda said:


> omg omg omg omg.... Thank You  Have a missed a few episodes then?
> 
> It's really good.
> 
> I reckong Bluffin should like it Cooks..it's brill.


I will search for it on You Tube this evening :car:


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

.....asonda,think it's only the second one?.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Says episode 7 on the sky guide.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Says episode 7 on the sky guide.


Yep then Episode 8 at 10:00pm

Episode 9 Thursday (Tomorrow) 10:00pm

Episode 10 Friday 10:00pm

Episode 11 Monday 10:00pm

Episode 12 Tuesday 10:00pm

Assuming episode 13 will be on Wednesday at...10:00pm


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Good find chum.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Good find chum.


Going to at least have something decent to watch for a few nights 

What is everybodys favourite foose then?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Ooh tough one. That's like asking me to pick my favourite toe.


----------



## Bluffin (Oct 7, 2014)

Not sure I could pick a favourite one


----------



## Bluffin (Oct 7, 2014)

Found season 1 ep1 of Graveyard Kars


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Bluffin said:


> Found season 1 ep1 of Graveyard Kars


Enjoy it chum. You'll be hooked.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Foose all day long....he is the son of the legendary Sam Foose!

Dont even know who the other one mentioned is....says it all really!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Cookies said:


> Actually Mark Worman on Graveyard Kars is about the best I have seen. Restores them to factory spec. Outstanding show.
> Cooks


Its very good, but i kind of find him like Ricky Gervais in the office ?, so much so i had to google it to ensure it wasn't a spoof program when i first saw it !
A couple more i watch are Highway to sell and Extreme car hoarders, both pretty good.


----------



## Bluffin (Oct 7, 2014)

Wasn't sure about ep 1 now on ep2


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Shaun said:


> Its very good, but i kind of find him like Ricky Gervais in the office ?, so much so i had to google it to ensure it wasn't a spoof program when i first saw it !
> A couple more i watch are Highway to sell and Extreme car hoarders, both pretty good.


LOL! that's what I did, I didn't believe it was real the first time I tuned in, the man is bonkers, it makes me happy thinking there are people like that in the world, so entertaining 



Bluffin said:


> Wasn't sure about ep 1 now on ep2


Don't know if I've ever seen episode 1, tbh I'm not sure what of series 1 I did see as I just watched them when I noticed an episode was on one night as I avoided it to begin with as I thought it was about scrapyards or something, never bothered to 'i' it on sky lol

On the foose subject...I see there's a brand new series of overhaulin' currently on in the USA... Last I heard a year or two ago was it had been cancelled, so I'm happy to see that revived too.

Apparently they don't have the mad 1 week schedule anymore, so the cars get done....when they get done and done properly


----------



## Bluffin (Oct 7, 2014)

More Foose 🙌


----------



## Bluffin (Oct 7, 2014)

So after 3 episodes of Graveyard Carz, I'm not convinced, I still haven't seen a finished car and all they seem to do is argue????????

And for anyone that hasn't seen *****in' Rides, it's definitely worth a watch. Just ignore how annoying they are to start with....


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

what is it with americans and those stupid looking beards?


----------

